# Better at riding up ledges



## SAIG (May 30, 2004)

How do I supplement my riding to get better at climbing ledges? I ride with people that are so good a climbing ledges. I hit 2 or 3 in a row and I'm wiped out (it feels like if I would hit a tiny pebble and I'd fall over). On smoother, less technical climbs, I'm much better as I can stay or even pull away from them. I keep thinking it is because of less areobic conditioning but that doesn't explain why it is different on a smoother climb. I'm guessing that it could upper body conditioning to handle the bike better on the ledges.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Train by doing repeats, like intervals, one day a week or more, the better you get the less effort it takes.

Good technique and a good bike doesn’t hurt 👍

I’ve got a circuit that I like to do at least once a week, repeats until I’m tired, bonus: I get to ride down when I’m done.


----------



## Gene Hamilton (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes, making sure your technique is spot-on will definitely help. You may find my video tutorial on *"How-To Manual and Weight Shift over an obstacle of any size"* helpful.


----------



## downcountry (Apr 27, 2019)

SAIG said:


> How do I supplement my riding to get better at climbing ledges? I ride with people that are so good a climbing ledges. I hit 2 or 3 in a row and I'm wiped out (it feels like if I would hit a tiny pebble and I'd fall over). On smoother, less technical climbs, I'm much better as I can stay or even pull away from them. I keep thinking it is because of less areobic conditioning but that doesn't explain why it is different on a smoother climb. I'm guessing that it could upper body conditioning to handle the bike better on the ledges.


Without actually seeing you ride, it's impossible to give any accurate feedback, but...one thing I notice a lot as I encounter new obstacles, and watch others do the same, is the tendency to look down right in
front of the bike instead of looking a couple of moves ahead. It's so easy to focus on the first couple of ledges and once cleared have no plan for the upcoming ones, then stall out, using all your energy trying to get going again. The key is to maintain momentum,
and that is most easily done by looking ahead and having a plan.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Nurse Ben said:


> Train by doing repeats, like intervals, one day a week or more, the better you get the less effort it takes.
> 
> Good technique and a good bike doesn't hurt
> 
> I've got a circuit that I like to do at least once a week, repeats until I'm tired, bonus: I get to ride down when I'm done.


Underrated comment.

Going (really) fast up a climb is a great way to ensure success in the technical sections. Why? Going fast = momentum. Going 6mph vs 3mph up a section is the difference between making it and dabbing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

I’m somewhere in between the last few comments. 

How big of ledges are we talking? 12, 18, or 24”?

There are many ways to ride them. Fast with power, smooth and silky, trialsesque.... yeah I made that one up.

Are you riding clipless?

Without seeing what’s happening, my basic recommendation is to minimize the work you are doing on the first ledges. 

1. Approach with momentum (stop pedaling before contact) and have pedals at 10/2 or 11/1 if you will need to pedal. 
2. Load and lean back(you can also just lean back as if you were attempting to manual.)
3. The front wheel will pop up as it makes contact and roll up and over if you have deweighged it properly.
4. At the moment the tire is cresting the ledge you begin to unweight the rear. The motion of the manual* likely loaded your rear suspension and will aid in the pop. 


If you are executing smoothly, you should pretty effortlessly get up these ledges and have the energy to continue. People who slam into a ledge and power over it are usually done by ledge 3-4. Even very fit riders. 

Also, spinners struggle. You often need a harder gear to pedal and get in a valuable single pedal rotation or a half pedal and a backwards ratchet in between consecutive ledges. This will also help with momentum killing pedal stricks on the ledge itself. 

The whole motion when done smoothly will look like a kid on a rocking horse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

SAIG said:


> I'm guessing that it could upper body conditioning to handle the bike better on the ledges.


Since you didn't post any video for everyone to see your technique or the ledges in question I'm going solely on the last statement in which you speculate that you need more conditioning.

Spending time sessioning the ledges would help. If it's winter conditions where you live and you can't ride then you could hit the gym. I use a barbell holding it like my handlebar while mimicking the up-and-over movement to loft the bike. If your gyms are closed like ours you could use something else from the garage that mimics a handlebar with some weight.


----------

